# Introducing a new horse...



## Petal77 (18 February 2015)

Hi all. Vetting on Friday for my (hopefully) new boy and fingers crossed he'll be with me next week! He's used to coming in at night but he will be living out 24/7 with me. Trouble is I'm not sure how to do this - introduce it slowly over a week (but as he'll be on livery it'll be the YO doing all the bonding with him!) or just turn him out well rugged and see what happens...?! 

He's an Irish sportshorse, fully clipped but will be rugged, and I'll be on hand to watch him for an hour or two. I reckon hell need grass and a good roll after what will be a 2 hour journey during the day. Or Am I being too scaredy by thinking he might need mollycoddling and ought to stay in?


----------



## Midlifecrisis (19 February 2015)

Other more experienced folk on here will be able to advise Im sure...I have to say my instinct would be to keep bringing him in until overnight weather is remaining above 5 degrees..because he is fully clipped. As weather warms and coat grows and the chap acclimatises then I would be happy to rug appropriately and keep out 24/7.


----------



## be positive (19 February 2015)

I would keep him in at night for at least a few weeks to give him a chance to settle, he can then be introduced gradually to his companions in a safer way as well as have time to adjust to spending more time out, have his diet altered as well as you being able to spend a little more time with him if you can get down every evening. 
A 2 hour journey is nothing for a mature fit horse so don't worry about that, he will enjoy a roll and some time out, ideally in a field on his own near his new friends not put straight out with them, fingers crossed he passes the vet.


----------



## Petal77 (19 February 2015)

Thank you! I discussed it with YO and she tells me a stable is coming free this weekend and he can have it - yay! Thinking about it, there's only another 1-2 months of grim weather and I can start introducing night times out every now and again, but I'll definitely feel better if I know he's coming in for a rest after parties in the field in the day!


----------

